# Would not start



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Today, my car would not start (go into D or R). I rebooted the screen, still nothing. 

I got out of the car, turned off bluetooth on my phone, waited for the car to lock, turned bluetooth back on and got back in. The car would now start. 

The only thing different from normal was that I had the app open on my phone ( I had turned on the climate control as I was walking to my car). 

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’ve had my car take maybe 10-20 seconds before it responds to my drive selection. I have’t had to restart the car before it finally shifts into drive or reverse.

This happened most recently a couple o times for me on 2019.5.4. I submitted a big report when it was happening.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've seen this before. It's an issue with Bluetooth misbehaving on the phone. I usually unpair the "key" and re-pair it to fix it for a long while.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Common for every firmware I've had since October. Put phone into airplane mode for about 5 seconds so the car drops the bluetooth connection, then back on.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

This happens to me too. The old black screen bug stopped happening after I switched to SSD vs. USB for music(ext4)/camera(fat32).

I walk to the car, get in, screen shows valet graphic then goes dark. Brake pedal won't budge and screen won't turn on.

My work around:
- open app
- summon car forward/backward 1"
- screen turns on but mirrors stay tucked
- put car in drive and mirrors deploy
- note: never got prompted for security pin

This happen d to me twice this week and a total of ~ten times in the last two months.


----------

